# Southern Phase White Lip Pythons



## Rob Taggett (Feb 5, 2009)

I posted these on another forum i frequent, but seeing how you guys are so close to New Guinea I though i would post.... I have 2.3 altogether

Enjoy.....

First pair... The male is dog tame and the female pretty much is too.... they didn't want to cooperate with me on the pictures tonight, so I'll post more later.












Second pair, Huge female.... Nasty as all get out too, loves to rip my face off... what a rush!
















Sorry bout the bad shed, I just moved him after he shed somewhat, I wanted some of his skin in there for the next male to smell as I'll be rotating them...lol






Rob


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Feb 5, 2009)

They're gorgeous snakes aren't they


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice looking animals.Do they come in any other colour phases such as having yellow or orange bellies like our water python,and do the white lipped get the same rainbow sheen all over like our water pythons we get here in Australia?I've seen many wild water pythons only the Queensland types which tend to be very placid in temperament and many have vivid bright yellow and or orange bellies.

Cool pics...


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 5, 2009)

I think there are some of these kept on licence in NSW?


----------



## MatE (Feb 5, 2009)

Cool pics you can even see the teeth in the third pic.


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thats the first time ive seen those,thanx for sharing..


----------



## Kurto (Feb 5, 2009)

they are awesome! Were so close, but not close enough when it comes to snakes like these and the Boelen's Python.


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, I wouldn't have minded it if Bismark Ringed Pythons could swim a little further afield either....


----------



## natrix (Feb 5, 2009)

Ahh , you're killing me . the white lipped is my favourite python -- northern or southern.
It's a bummer that they're not available here . Especially as there are apparently some on
some og the Torres Strait Islands , which is politically under Australian juristiction.

caustic : Yea I remember seeing on the NPWS holders list that there are 2 or 3 on licence in OZ.

Beautiful snakes you have there.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting these! I would do almost anything for a pair of those! The southerns are certainly my favourites! I'm not sure if it will ever happen, but just maybe someone will find a loophole to get some into captivity in Australia. It may be impossible to source genuinely Australian specimens to found a captive population though, which may mean it never happens. I can hope!

Thanks again!


----------



## Rob Taggett (Feb 5, 2009)

BROWNS said:


> Nice looking animals.Do they come in any other colour phases such as having yellow or orange bellies like our water python,and do the white lipped get the same rainbow sheen all over like our water pythons we get here in Australia?I've seen many wild water pythons only the Queensland types which tend to be very placid in temperament and many have vivid bright yellow and or orange bellies.
> 
> Cool pics...



Thanks Mate: Yes, these aren't he southern phase, black, the northern phase are a golden yellow.



MatE said:


> Cool pics you can even see the teeth in the third pic.



I saw then after I posted. nasty little big things they are.



pythons73 said:


> Thats the first time ive seen those,thanx for sharing..



your very welcome.



natrix said:


> Ahh , you're killing me . the white lipped is my favourite python -- northern or southern.
> It's a bummer that they're not available here . Especially as there are apparently some on
> some og the Torres Strait Islands , which is politically under Australian juristiction.
> 
> ...



Waht can you or anyone tell me about the ones located on the torres straits?



Sdaji said:


> Thanks for posting these! I would do almost anything for a pair of those! The southerns are certainly my favourites! I'm not sure if it will ever happen, but just maybe someone will find a loophole to get some into captivity in Australia. It may be impossible to source genuinely Australian specimens to found a captive population though, which may mean it never happens. I can hope!
> 
> Thanks again!



Do anything? ok, send me a bunch of goodies and I'll trade ya...my list is long so i'll send you a few pairs mate. I've been looking for a loophole for a long time.

Never say Never...

Thanks everyone.

Rob


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Feb 5, 2009)

Ohhhhh they are soooo gorgeous!

How big do they get roughly?


----------



## Rob Taggett (Feb 6, 2009)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> Ohhhhh they are soooo gorgeous!
> 
> How big do they get roughly?



Thanks! 

The northern Phase (gold) they get about 4-6 with some females pushing 7ish The Southern Phase, Blacks are a bit bigger, avg 6-8 with some females pushing 10'

my big female is around 8' now.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 6, 2009)

Never say never, but at the moment I'll say 'not yet'  Yes, I'm sure I could get my hands on some if I -really- wanted to, but unless it's legal I have no interest. 

I will vote for whichever candidate for PM has a policy of invading the southern-most island with a healthy population and declaring it a new Australian territory which allows wild pythons to be collected and sold to keepers in other Australian states and territories :lol:

(I'll now await the flames from the political activists who have taken me seriously  ).

I must admit, If I had the opportunity I wouldn't be surprised if I kept them for a while and then realised I much preferred our good old Water Pythons anyway, but even so I'd love a couple of pairs. I suspect they would be a lot like our Waters in that a good one is an absolutely brilliant snake, better than pretty much any other python, and a bad one is not really worth having at all.


----------



## snakeg56 (Feb 6, 2009)

There was three male white lipped pyhtons held at Bredl's Wonderful World of Wildlife in Renmark South Australia , they orginally came from melbourne zoo in the early 80's unfortunately they couldnt aquire any females. I did work with those snakes and found two were very snappy but the third was very quite and didnt mind handling, they reminded me of the NT water python ( snappy) compared to the queensland ones which are placid, just a matter of interest to Rob Bredl ( the barefoot bushman) has returned to SA and is now running Renamrk Park


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 7, 2009)

I would love one of these,apparently they are native to the top of Australia,so why are their in captivity,or in ppls collection.


----------



## PhilK (Feb 7, 2009)

Beauties.. Love the long pointed heads.

Excuse my ignorance but where are they native to?


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 7, 2009)

Papua, almost walking distance from the tip of Queensland at low tide....


----------

